

PlaceIt by Breezi - Generate Product Screenshots in Realistic Environments - charlieirish
http://placeit.breezi.com/

======
sutterbomb
Love this idea and the final images look great. One gripe with the UX, and I'm
starting to see this everywhere, is that the only way to upload a file is to
drag it onto the browser. Why not add the option for a standard file input
form? Drag and drop uploading breaks my workflow substantially - am I alone in
this?

~~~
Mizza
Came here to say the same thing - I hate drag and drop everywhere! I have to
resize my browser window, move it around, open up a file browser, resize that,
find the file, drag and drop it, close the file browser, and resize my web
browser. How annoying! I think it's because it's an OSX paradigm, so stuff
that's very design-y tend to use it, and it ends up with the usual OSX "looks
nice, isn't very practical" effect.

I love the service though - could use some 'outdoor' shots in urban
environments, a crowd, a concert, a subway stop, stuff like that. Bookmarked.

~~~
odelaguila
you guys should use <http://mizage.com/divvy/> is great for resize windows
without touching the mouse.

~~~
sutterbomb
I love divvy, but a file input field is still easier. Both options require you
to go through a file browser to find your file, but a file input doesn't make
you resize any windows then resize them back.

------
jiggy2011
I don't get why so many product screenshots focus on showing use on an Apple
computer/device when statistically most of your users will not be using Apple.

Perhaps more early adopters are using Apple? Or it just makes it look cooler?

~~~
athst
If you're making a mobile app, or especially something for tablets, in a lot
of cases most of your users WILL be using Apple products even if it's not
specific to iOS.

~~~
hayksaakian
Market share and pictures of a hand holding an iPhone disagree with you.

~~~
athst
Market share? It's been shown that even though a lot of "android" devices may
be out there, the majority of use and engagement from mobile platforms is
still coming from iOS.

See this post on asymco:

[http://www.asymco.com/2012/11/26/the-android-engagement-
para...](http://www.asymco.com/2012/11/26/the-android-engagement-paradox/)

------
n0nick
Very cute idea.

I might be missing something here, but - where's the license to the photos?
These would obviously be useful for commercial purposes, but I have to see
some usage license for it.

~~~
navidsafa
The 3D ones we rendered ourselves and the others are photos we took.

~~~
n0nick
That's awesome, now put a link to a license that legally defines how can one
use them, to avoid legal confusions.

May I suggest CC <http://creativecommons.org/> ? :)

~~~
navidsafa
Done!

~~~
n0nick
Sweet! :) I love your responsiveness here on HN, pretty impressive.

------
jmtucu
It's nice but only for Apple products...

~~~
navidsafa
We'll put up a few new android stages up in a few hours.

~~~
jmtucu
Thanks, I'll love you if you do that.

~~~
navidsafa
There are a few up there now

------
joeblau
Awesome idea. I was thinking that I needed something like this just this past
weekend. I was working on a demo for my iPhone and the product actually works,
but it was pouring rain all weekend in SF so I couldn't go outside and take a
good pic.

Adding a few more devices or even shots with multiple devices would be a great
addition, but the core concept is great.

------
nodesocket
Would love MacBook Air, but with no (transparent) background.

~~~
navidsafa
We'll add that for you - check back in 1 hr

~~~
nodesocket
Can I get <http://placeit.breezi.com/productshots/12> and
<http://placeit.breezi.com/productshots/15> in transparent background.

Thank you very much.

~~~
navidsafa
Sure. We'll probably add them at some point this week

------
mseebach
This is cool, but I think more transparent background scenes would be useful.

~~~
navidsafa
Great suggestion. Yes makes a lot of sense. We'll add those today.

------
Flemlord
Excellent idea. I'd love to have MS Surface as an option (in horizontal
orientation). I'd also love the ability to do it with a video.

------
rexreed
Looks great -- As a note, I got a response after about a 1-2 minute process
time. Would be great for you to show where I am in the process queue location
instead of just the loader so that I don't think there was a browser or server
error.

Is it possible to also have a multi-device template (showing the screen
simultaneously on iPhone, Macbook, etc?)

~~~
navidsafa
Sorry, yes there is a lot of people hitting the server right now. Yes, that
would be possible but I think what we're going to do is add PNG outputs so you
can place them together with your own backgrounds as well.

~~~
kevincennis
Seems like it should be possible to do everything in the browser using canvas.

------
yashg
This is fantastic! Kudos for coming up with this amazing service. We just
launched our software for Mac and putting the screenshot of the app in a
Macbook makes it so much more beautiful!

If you can also add some Windows monitors and desktops on transparent
background then other non Apple folks would also be able to use it. :)

~~~
navidsafa
Sure thing. We'll add some on Tuesday. Please check back then.

------
baconner
Suggestion - You might look into creating some templates pre-sized to be ready
to upload to the appropriate app store(s). Something like <http://android-ui-
utils.googlecode.com/hg/asset-studio> but for promotional graphics.

------
jpxxx
Oh, that moment of frisson when a piece of the future arrives. This is so
excellent, thank you!

~~~
navidsafa
:) glad you like it

------
purephase
This is cool. If you don't mind my asking, are you using imagemagick to
generate the final image? I went through some of the js/css and I didn't see
any CSS transforms or js trickery (funny comment about IE in there though).

------
aforty
Seems like it's broken at the moment. I'll check in later. Neat idea and
execution!

~~~
navidsafa
Should be ok now - sry about that - we ran out of space

------
thomasgravina
Really cool idea. Is there any website providing the same for Android
Platforms?

~~~
navidsafa
We'll add them in a few hours

------
Mojo83
Woww Amazing! PlaceIt also available in the Chrome Store:
<http://goo.gl/XtUDJ> in 3 Languages (English, Spanish and Arabic)

~~~
pazimzadeh
Aw come on, you got on the front page didn't you?

------
mctx
Did we break it?

    
    
      We're sorry, but something went wrong.
    
      We've been notified about this issue and we'll take a look at it shortly.

~~~
navidsafa
Hey, jut ran out of disk space. Will be back in 20 minutes.

------
jmedwards
I love the idea, but I worry it has little practical use for business - it'll
be the web faux pas equivalent of using unmodified Bootstrap!

~~~
tudorw
I don't really have a problem with people using a standard form for content, I
understand it's nice to make engaging interactive content, and artistic
projects that entertain, inspire or amuse, sometimes though, you just want to
read some words, look at some images and find out some facts, a standard form
can be very good for that.

------
bjhoops1
We just need those plastic guns that deliver the drug which takes away mutant
powers.

~~~
tnorthcutt
I think you may have commented on the wrong post :)

~~~
bjhoops1
Haha yes I did. Not sure how I managed that. :P

------
rjsamson
This is pretty awesome! Are there plans to charge for this? Keep it free?

~~~
navidsafa
I can't see us ever charging for this. Just wanted to give out something
valuable to the community

------
jasondenizac
'cause the only customers worth having use apple products!

------
jbrooksuk
Perfect and just in time for when I go back to work!

------
gotrythis
Just yesterday, I was looking for this. Thanks!

------
TobbenTM
If only there were some non-Apple devices...

~~~
navidsafa
We'll add about 5 more non-apple device today. Check back around this
afternoon (pst). Thanks

------
jdevonport
Wow brilliant, what a handy tool, thanks!

------
yanivs
very cool I would add rotated iPhone (Landscape) scenes to the mix

